# Few of my kill photos



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

A small selection of photos i have many more but heres afew using various frames 








Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice collection. You are lucky to live in an area with such a variety of small game.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome mate! keep them coming! Love those gipsy cattys!

Cheers!


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks folks 

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Great Hunter!!!


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks I have many more pictures to share
































Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

I commend your skill with such an assortment of slingshots. On the fly like that, for me, it is hard to remember sometimes my anchor point for each. Really like the natural deer shed one a lot!


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you 

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Your hobby is also your meat market! Thanks for sharing, inspiration for other slingshoteers. Bonnie collection of catys as well.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

can i ask you draw length?


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

RUBEN_CO said:


> can i ask you draw length?


Full or semi butterfly usually








Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome job!! Amazing your accuracy with a variety of forks and even going between OTT, and TTF. Good stuff!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting like the pictures what sling shot is it in the pic with the dove or pidgin it has red forks would like to see a better pic of that if you have one.


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you 

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Love the pheasant next to the spotlight ...


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Haha 

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------

